# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα συσκευής

## psaras777

Έχω μια κουζίνα AEG και όταν δουλεύει ο αέρας κάνει πολύ θόρυβο γιατί χτυπάει πίσω το στεφάνι που είναι μπροστά από τον ανεμιστήρα.Πιθανόν έχει ξεκολλήσει το στεφάνι.Τί κάνω?

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Κάποιο  ταψί- σχάρα  το  έσπρωξε  πίσω. Κλείνεις  ρεύμα, το  ξεβιδώνεις, κάνεις  δοκιμή  στον  ανεμιστήρα, επαναφέρεις  το  καπάκι  και  βιδώνεις  πάλι.

----------


## gep58

> ... γιατί χτυπάει πίσω το στεφάνι που είναι μπροστά από τον ανεμιστήρα.Πιθανόν έχει ξεκολλήσει το στεφάνι....



Στεφάνι ποιό εννοείς?
Μήπως την φτερωτή?

----------


## klik

Ισως στεφανι να λεει την αντισταση

----------


## georgis

Λύσε τις βίδες να δεις τι γίνεται εκεί από πίσω.μην παραξενεύτης αν έχει 
σαπίσει η φτερωτή και γυρίζει σκέτος ο άξονας.

----------

@Vagelis@ (24-06-20)

----------


## mikemtb73

Οντως τωρα??? 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

klik (24-06-20)

----------


## andyferraristi

Τώρα, έτσι όπως το θέτεις Μιχάλη... μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει και τόσο.

----------

mikemtb73 (24-06-20)

----------

